# Best panasonic led tv



## santoshk87 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am going to buy Panasonic 32" LED tv in 2 days. I noticed on panasonic india website that there are different series for all tv's. Which series is best in terms of pic quality and gameplay on ps3 ?   

There is an exciting offer for panasonic tv's. All tv's are available on interest free emi till 16th aug. So i want to avail this offer and buy the best panasonic LED tv available. How is Panasonic VIERA THL32D25 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know how it fairs when compared with samsung,LG or Sony..but I've heard that 
their Plasma series of TV are simply awesome


----------



## vickybat (Aug 12, 2011)

santoshk87 said:


> I am going to buy Panasonic 32" LED tv in 2 days. I noticed on panasonic india website that there are different series for all tv's. Which series is best in terms of pic quality and gameplay on ps3 ?
> 
> There is an exciting offer for panasonic tv's. All tv's are available on interest free emi till 16th aug. So i want to avail this offer and buy the best panasonic LED tv available. How is Panasonic VIERA THL32D25 ?



Yup you can go for it. Its an IPS panel and has network features as well.
Panasonic and Lg makes hitachi based ips panels.

What's its price in india btw?


----------



## santoshk87 (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought Panasonic 32" LED tv...d25d model... its simply awesome... all top brands 32" tv's were kept side by side... samsung, sony, lg, philips, toshiba, akai, mitashi and Panasonic... 
I asked them to put a non-hd channel from dth. Told them to decrease the brightness to zero. And already on all led's the back-light was on maximum.. Panasonic and sony displayed best pic quality... Moreover when i stepped to nearly 175 degrees of the tv, all tv's showed the face if the person whitish-brown except samsung and panasonic. Panasonic had awesome tru-life pic quality. coz it has alpha-IPS panel, the same what they put in their plasmas. I also took my pendrive and asked them to play the videos.. It went good on the panasonic tv. cost is 39,990. bargained to 39500. In panasonic showroom, they have quoted 41,990. I bought from reliance showroom. They give good deals. Also they gave me full time to test each and every tv with full patience. The look of the panasonic led tv is not that great, but i can manage with that as soon as i am getting awesome pic quality with 100 Ghz refresh rate at such an awesome price.

I wanted to but panasonic 42" full HD plasma tv, but it ws nearly 48k which was out my budget. here are the specifications of the tv i bought :
Panasonic VIERA TH-L32D25
Full-HD IPS LED LCD TV with Stylish Slim Design, 100Hz Motion Picture Pro and VIERA CAST

    * IPS LED LCD
    * Stylish Slim Design
    * 100Hz Motion Picture Pro
    * Dynamic Contrast 2,000,000:1
    * Wide Viewing Angle with IPS Panel
    * VIERA CAST with Skype


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

congrats santoshk87 for such a good brand & TV


----------



## sanithkk81 (Aug 17, 2011)

santoshk87 said:


> I bought Panasonic 32" LED tv...d25d model... its simply awesome... all top brands 32" tv's were kept side by side... samsung, sony, lg, philips, toshiba, akai, mitashi and Panasonic...
> I asked them to put a non-hd channel from dth. Told them to decrease the brightness to zero. And already on all led's the back-light was on maximum.. Panasonic and sony displayed best pic quality... Moreover when i stepped to nearly 175 degrees of the tv, all tv's showed the face if the person whitish-brown except samsung and panasonic. Panasonic had awesome tru-life pic quality. coz it has alpha-IPS panel, the same what they put in their plasmas. I also took my pendrive and asked them to play the videos.. It went good on the panasonic tv. cost is 39,990. bargained to 39500. In panasonic showroom, they have quoted 41,990. I bought from reliance showroom. They give good deals. Also they gave me full time to test each and every tv with full patience. The look of the panasonic led tv is not that great, but i can manage with that as soon as i am getting awesome pic quality with 100 Ghz refresh rate at such an awesome price.
> 
> I wanted to but panasonic 42" full HD plasma tv, but it ws nearly 48k which was out my budget. here are the specifications of the tv i bought :
> ...



Congratulations for getting an awesome tv .  Could you please post a full fledged review of your tv in review section?
And I have got few doubts:

Is it possible to connect logitech Z506 speakers directly to your tv and use it as a Home Theater without a player?
Where the USB slot present in your tv? If it is there on the rear side of your tv and you wall mount it, how do you connect USB to your tv   ?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

^^ The tv has a single 3.5mm audio jack for attaching headphones and 2 channel speakers. If the z506 has an spdif input port, then it can be connected with the panasonic led tv.

The z506 has RCA 6 channel connectors. I think you can use RCA cable for connecting to led TV as well.

*@ santoshk87*

Wonderful purchase mate. Congrats and post some pics in this thread or the latest purchase section.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats santoshk87 !!

By any chance have any Idea on 3d TV's ???
LG 47LW6500 or so ??

If so Share here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/143415-need-good-led-tv.html


----------

